#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Restoring outlook data

## jmhultin

I have somehow zapped some calendar and contact data from my Outlook.  I have a backup pst file which should pre-date the loss.  Can I simply back up my current pst file, copy the old pst file over the current, retrieve the data I need, then paste my current pst file back on?

Or, are there complications here that I'm not aware of?

----------

